# TiVo Premiere with lifetime stuck in reboot loop



## tivo2020 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a TiVo premiere (320GB), it is stuck in a reboot loop. Think it needs a new hard drive. Anybody wants to buy it and fix it, please make me an offer.

Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tivo2020 said:


> I have a TiVo premiere (320GB), it is stuck in a reboot loop. Think it needs a new hard drive. Anybody wants to buy it and fix it, please make me an offer.
> 
> Thanks


Does it show the first screen and reboot immediately, or sit on that screen for a while and then reboot, or move on to the second screen and reboot then?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

At the right price I'm interested, provided it's broken in the right way.


----------



## tivo2020 (Jun 30, 2004)

shows "welcome! starting up..." screen for a few seconds and then restarts and back to "welcome Starting up...."


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is this still available?


----------

